# مشكلة نقل قاعدة بيانات Primavera من نوع SQL من جهاز إلى آخر



## abd11 (13 يوليو 2010)

المشكلة هي كيفية نقل قاعدة البيانات من جهاز إلى آخر ، أو حتى بعد عمل Format للقرص المثبت عليه نظام التشغيل وإعادة تنصيب نظام تشغيل آخر على نفس الجهاز ، وحيث إن قاعدة البيانات ليست ملف واحد يمكن نقله وفتحه. 

البرنامج فيه خاصية ُExport على هيئة صيغة ملف *.Xer لكن يتم تصدير البيانات فقط ( نشاطات المشروع مثل نشاط الحفر يستغرق 45 يوماً ويمتد من يوم كذا إلى يوم كذا ويعتمد عليه كلا من نشاط كذا ونشاط كذا ) ولا يتم تصدير مثلاً هيكلية طاقم المشروع والهيكلية الإدارية للمشروع وتنسيقات الظهور وما إلى ذلك.

لجأت إلى مفهوم عمل Backup ثم Restore لكن وجدت أن هذه الطريقة لا تجدي نفعاً إلا في حالة واحدة وهي :
-	أن يتم عمل Backup لقاعدة بيانات معينة على جهاز معين وعمل Restore على نفس الجهاز وعلى نفس قاعدة البيانات ، كأن تقوم بعمل نسخة احتياطية قبل أسبوع ثم تعود لها فقط.



لكن لو قمت بعمل قاعدة بيانات جديدة في جهاز آخر وحاولت عمل Restore لا تفلح العملية


----------



## طلال حوكان (13 يوليو 2010)

حالة جدا مهمة في موضوع نقل database يرجى من يستطيع الافادة مساعدتي والاخ abd11
وشكرا


----------



## enghaytham (14 يوليو 2010)

انا كمان عندى نفس المشكلة ومش عارف الحل


----------



## Ayman (15 يوليو 2010)

اذا كنت تقصد نقل قاعدة البيانات بالكامل بمشاريعها و الافتراضات و ال eps و ..............فذلك لا يتم بهذه الطريقة (xer التي تنقل المشروع فقط دون نقل اي شيئ اخر

اذا كان هذا قصدك فاجبني : اي اصدار تعمل به عبى البريمافيرا و اي اصدر لل sql ؟ وما هي الرسالة التي تظهر عندما تعمل Restore ؟و ان شاء الله سوف اشرح لك هنا ما الذي تفعله ..

تحياتي


----------



## mo7amedsameer (16 يوليو 2010)

يجب عمل backup لجميع قواعد البيانات الموجودة و ليس pmdb$primavera فقط بمعنى انك ستقوم بعمل backup ل master,model,msdb,tempdb,pmdb$primavera,mmdb$primavera
و عمل restore على الجهاز الثاني لهم جميعا 
جرب هذه الطريقه و ستنجح ان شاء الله في نقل البيانات كاملة


----------



## abd11 (17 يوليو 2010)

Microsoft SQL Servr Management Studio Express 2005 


هو المستخدم























ما الحكمة من عمل restore لكافة قواعد البيانات الموجودة ،، ؟؟


----------



## mo7amedsameer (17 يوليو 2010)

لأنه توجد عناصر مشتركه بجميع قواعد البيانات تكون مخزنه في master,msdb
و عند عمل restore تأكد من اختيار overrite existing database من قائمة option في مربع restore


----------



## Ayman (18 يوليو 2010)

abd11 قال:


> Microsoft SQL Servr Management Studio Express 2005
> 
> 
> هو المستخدم
> ...







> ما الحكمة من عمل restore لكافة قواعد البيانات الموجودة ،، ؟؟



الحكمة في نقل جيع البيانات و الخيارات الافتراضية الخاصة بها و التي لا تنتقل اذا ما نقلنا مشروعا واحدا و هو ما يفسر اختلاف بعض التواريخ و كيفية حساب المدد لبعض الانشطة و تجميعاتها

هذه الرسالة تعني بالغالب انك لم تقم بالغاء الحماية عن المستخدم الاخر و عليك اضافة Permission 
كالموضح


----------



## abd11 (19 يوليو 2010)

صلاحية الاتصال بـ sql للمستخدم sa ممنوحة مسبقاً


----------



## Ayman (21 يوليو 2010)

نعم لكن المستخدم لم يعد sa


----------



## abd11 (17 أغسطس 2010)

تمت عملية Restore بنجاح 
كانت المشكلة في تحديد مكان لملفات Data و Log

لكن ظهرت مشكلة أخرى







مشكلة الدخول إلى قاعدة البيانات من برنامج Primavera Project Management


----------



## abd11 (19 أغسطس 2010)

كما ان اشكال التحكم في المستخدمين من خلال SQL server لا يزال غامضاً


----------



## k.fateh (31 مارس 2011)

Reste toujours le problème , je n'arrive plus pour import database . aider nous S.V.P


----------

